# Lamb While Cutting?



## brazeneye (Jan 3, 2007)

I really want more of a variety in my meats other than eating turkey, chicken and fish.. And I LOVE lamb..

I know it's fatty, and doesn't appear to be a great source of good quality protein.. but a little can't hurt?

4 oz of lamb
Calories: 331 / Fat: 24g - 64% / Carbs: 0g - 0% / Protein: 28g - 36%


----------



## StanUk (Jan 4, 2007)

Lamb would be fine, individual foods wont really make a difference when your cutting, its your total calories and fat/carbs/protein ratio at the end of each day that you should be more worried about. Perhaps the days you have lamb try to try to eat slightly less fat dense foods to balance out the ratio


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I would limit it, considering the high fat content.

Having said that it does have a good ratio of n3:n6, and that is cause most lamb is free range.   But it also has a good deal of saturated fats.

So once in a while is good.

I would stick to a loin cut compared to the leg or shoulder.


----------

